# Bild "blass" machen, aber trotzdem gut aussehend



## multimolti (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin grade dabei mir einen Blog einzurichten und wollte ein stilvolles Hintergrundbild benutzen, z.B. das hier: http://www.thongtinnhatban.net/photo/data/504/Wat_Arun_Bangkok_Thailand.jpg
Das Problem ist einfach, dass der Kontrast des Bilds viel zu hoch ist, ein Hintergrund sollte eher dezent sein. Wenn ich aber einfach Helligkeit hoch und Kontrast oder Sättigung runter setze geht die "Stimmung" des Bilds verloren.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, was ich am besten mit dem Bild (oder anderen) machen kann um die als geeigneten Hintergrund zu verwenden? Als Programm nehme ich Gimp, also wäre eine kurze Anleitung dazu toll.

Danke =)


----------



## timestamp (23. Juni 2010)

Du könntest ja mal versuchen das Bild etwas transparenter darstellen zu lassen. Dafür brauchst du nicht mal eine Bearbeitungssoftware:


```
<div id="background"></div>
```


```
#background{
  background-image: url("http://www.thongtinnhatban.net/photo...k_Thailand.jpg");
  opacity: 0.5;
}
```


----------



## multimolti (23. Juni 2010)

Ja, das wäre eine Überlegung wert. Dazu muss ich dann aber auf meinen eigenen Server und kann das ganze nich mehr von WordPress hosten lassen... naja, hatte eigentlich eh keine Lust dass die da dauernd ihre Werbung einblenden. Ich mach das heute abend wenn ich zuhause bin mal.

EDIT:
Ich habe mal ein bisschen mit 3 Ebenen und Transparenz in Gimp rumgespielt (Ebene 1: weiß, 100%, Ebene 2: Foto, 85%, Ebene 3: gelb-orange, 30%), dadurch wurde das schwarz weniger dunkel, das gelb weniger hell, und das Bild insgesamt etwas weniger kontrastreich. Hier:


----------

